# Blei-Gel-Akku mit Erhaltungsladung "pflegen"...



## Berndte (27 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin so am rumbasteln an einer Notstromversorgung für diverse Geräte.
Das funktioniert auch schon ganz gut.

Nun meine Frage... ich habe zur Notstromversorung mehrere (gebrauchte) Blei-Gel-Akkus von alten Brandmelde und Alarmzentralen.

Ist es möglich diese Akkus ohne Elektronik mit einer Erhaltungsladung zu versorgen, damit diese immer den optimalen Ladezustand haben?

Ich habe zu Testzwecken ein Labornetzteil mit regelbarer Spannung uns Strom zur Verfügung. Kann ich zB den 12V/24Ah Akku mit 13,8V und 100mA dauerhaft angeschlossen lassen? Ein Standart-Autobatterie-Ladegerät ist wohl zu grobmotorisch, oder?

Vielleicht hat da ja einer Ideen oder mehr Background...

... Gruss Bernd


----------



## edi (27 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

habe mal ein bißchen "gegoogelt" und dabei dies gefunden:
http://www.computer-richter.de/forum/akkupflege.htm#blei

http://www.elexs.de/akku2.htm

Vielleicht hilft es Dir.

edi


----------



## Berndte (27 Februar 2005)

Danke dir... im 2ten Link sind gute Erklärungen...

Fazit: unüberwachte Dauerladung ist kein Problem

Gruss Bernd


----------

